# South Wales!



## GypsyRose (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi everyone, we are in S Wales and happy to be a member here.  Lots of good info to read and friendly folk too!!  
We travel a lot in our Hymer S520 with our delightful travelling companions ...3 Yorkies!!  
We are finding that we are looking for wild camping places more and more as sites go up in price and our income does not!!    Ana + Paul


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Aug 25, 2008)

hi there

We are heading down your way in October,complete with Rex our 10 yr old collie cross.
Is there any nice bits to home in on in Powys area. Machynleth or near area would be helpful.
I hear Powys are quite enlightened over motorhomes overnighting
Happy CAMPERING


----------



## GypsyRose (Aug 25, 2008)

You will be far north of us but hope you have a fantastic  time!  I just love Machynlleth area but not been there in the MH ever....


----------



## rayow (Aug 27, 2008)

hi great site, we are in south Wales,hope to go to Portugal end of oct for a few months . hope to get to know you all best wishes Ray and Pam


----------



## GypsyRose (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey!!  South Waleans!!  Have a great time!! We plan Portugal too eventually!!
Have a confession though ...I am orignally from NORTH Wales!!  (It's the husband who is the "foreigner"!! )!!


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Sep 18, 2008)

*wales*

Hi there gypsy rose
I forgot to say my father came from Cardiff but had the sense to get hitched to a Scottish Lady.Great mixture.
I keep popping back to Wales now and then,love it
Weez


----------



## Trevor (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------

